# What Is Your Rating On Hot Or Not ?



## Dudleyville

Mine rating is 2.9.


----------



## sean88

My rating is over 9,000! Haha, j/k. I've never had the balls to put my **** up there.


----------



## trey

I'm too paranoid to put my photo up there these days.

I had one up for a couple days like 6 years ago and it had a 6.2 rating when I removed it. I found I was constantly checking on it, and would get miffed whenever someone would rate it a 1, so I just took it down rather than get depressed over it.

I'm no Brad Pitt but I know I'm better than a 1.

People go through that site and click the 1 rating over and over, just to see the next picture. They don't want to actually vote, they just want to look at the photos. That's probably where your score comes from.


----------



## Becky

I had a pic up there, but I lost the link to it and have no idea what my login name was :stu


----------



## Thunder

Becky said:


> I had a pic up there, but I lost the link to it and have no idea what my login name was :stu


7.2, yes you're hot. :nw


----------



## nothing to fear

for people who are down about getting low ratings - you should remember that hotornot has a specific "ideal" image that would only get high marks, which for guys, seems to be built, tan, "perfect" haircut, expensive clothing, etc. that is definitely not what most of the population finds "hot", so i don't think you should call yourself unattractive or ugly just because you got a low mark there. when i looked through i found that a lot of the guys who got high ratings, i didn't find "hot" at all. i find a lot of guys (i haven't looked at many pictures of females there) that get very high ratings and are considered hot on that site, in my opinion, look really "cocky" and conceited, which i do not find hot.. actually the ones i find "hot" there get lower than average ratings. (i'm not saying that those with high marks _all_ look like that, but a lot do)


----------



## nubly

i posted two different accounts just for the heck of it. they both have differents ratings by 2.0 i think


----------



## Lonelyguy

I haven't put a picture on there for a few years but I think the last time I did my score started out around 5 and quickly dropped to around 3 before I took it off fearing a further decline. On the graph that shows the percentage of each vote, 1 was by far the highest. :yay


----------



## Drella

Right, well, my brother talked me into posting my picture on Hot or Not several months ago (just to gloat even further about how much more attractive he is than me; he loves doing that.) Well, I scored much higher than he did (hilarity, pure hilarity), but only left my picture up for one day. I noticed some people had rated me a 1, and I somehow resisted the temptation to hang myself with a belt in embarrassment. I took my picture down before my true rating settled in.... I really don't want to know. I sort of did in a momentary lapse of reality, but I would rather stay in the dark.


----------



## Kelly

I fail to see the appeal of something like that. Why should we care what strangers think about how we look, of all things??

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## nightmahr

Most of the high-rated people are ugly there.


----------



## X33

Never done it, but I would estimate a 5.


----------



## holtby43

I've noticed a pattern of women showing cleavage getting higher ratings!


----------



## X33

Toscy said:


> I've noticed a pattern of women showing cleavage getting higher ratings!


Is that even surprising? :b


----------



## trey

Kelly said:


> I fail to see the appeal of something like that. Why should we care what strangers think about how we look, of all things??


We shouldn't really, but that's the source of a lot of people's anxiety. This way people can find out what people think of them without having to ask them on the street.

Unfortunately with the constant 1's browsers you're not going to get an accurate, decent response.


----------



## X33

Looks matter. Attractive people have an advantage in life. It's a hard truth to digest for some but it is indeniable.

For instance, there is evidence that facial symmetry is indicative of developmental stability and facial symmetry is an indicator of attractiveness. Beauty is not only skin deep. The outer shell reflects in some part the quality of the genetics of the individual. 

Again, this opinion was formulated after reading only a few abstracts, so its def. not conclusive.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'd rather not know. I doubt that my round, chubby face with its soft, un-manly features would go over very well.


----------



## mserychic

I'll go put a pic up and see :lol

edit - whoa I had an account from like years ago.. totally forgot. My friend had me sign up so she could compete against me.. she was a weirdly conceited. I beat her with a 5 :lol


----------



## nubly

lol just checked mine. anyway this website shouldnt be taken seriously. IMO its just for fun


----------



## njodis

Not sure. I'd rather not find out what happens when your self esteem goes negative. I bet your body turns inside out, or something. Actually, that might be kinda awesome! I may have to reconsider this. :lol


----------



## holtby43

Kelly said:


> Why should we care what strangers think about how we look, of all things??


If that's how you genuinely feel then I admire you.


----------



## mserychic

Whoa I posted a recent pic and I have a 7.2. WTF is that about


----------



## Noca

justlistening said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> :ditto
Click to expand...

 :ditto


----------



## ANCIENT

i never heard about this site. i just posted a picture. see what happens.



Toscy said:


> I've noticed a pattern of women showing cleavage getting higher ratings!


good thing i posted a picture of me that has cleavage.


----------



## roswell

Don't take this site too seriously. I consistently see ratings on there that I wholly disagree with.


----------



## holtby43

roswell said:


> Don't take this site too seriously. I consistently see ratings on there that I wholly disagree with.


Yeah, I saw some guy with a 9.9 from over 150 votes and I was just WTF, that's crazy. He hadn't shown any cleavage either. On his profile page it had obviously gone to his head as he didn't want to be contacted by anyone below a rating of 8. :lol


----------



## Kelly

Toscy said:


> If that's how you genuinely feel then I admire you.


Well, they're just strangers, after all. I'm probably never going to meet them or see them again in my life.

I'm much more worried about people I know - for example, I used to go to the grocery store without makeup on. Now that I moved to Cincinnati and some of my friends shop at the same grocery store, I won't do that anymore, in case I bump into them.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Kelly

Kelly said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's how you genuinely feel then I admire you.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they're just strangers, after all. I'm probably never going to meet them or see them again in my life.
> 
> I'm much more worried about people I know - for example, I used to go to the grocery store without makeup on. Now that I moved to Cincinnati and some of my friends shop at the same grocery store, I won't do that anymore, in case I bump into them.
Click to expand...

Okay, I'm going to have to take this back since a complete stranger came up to me today and told me I looked like "that beautiful doctor on Grey's Anatomy." That made me happy. So I guess I do care, when it's a compliment. 

When it's an insult, then that person is just a rude idiot and I still wouldn't care.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## SebFontain

I remember like 6 years ago, maybe less, can't remember, long time ago.. I put a picture up on Hot or Not and got a score of 4. I heard alot of people go on their and give ratings of 1 so I didnt take it seriously. And even if I did take is a little seriously it would bother me anyways, there are going to be people who are not attracted to ya, thats life, doesnt mean you arent a cool person to hang out with or anything right? And it doesnt mean you wont find someone who you think is hot and who thinks you are hot, right?


----------



## ANCIENT

right now it's at 6.9, WTF!!! :lol.


----------



## holtby43

I put a pic up yesterday just for fun. It takes quite a while to get a lot of ratings doesn't it? Right now I'm on 8.7 from 30 votes :shock But meh, I don't agree with most of the ratings on there anyway.


----------



## batman can

I put 2 pictures on there awhile ago, one got 7.3 and the other 9.5. :stu


----------



## mserychic

Ok figured it was some weird fluke.. I'm down to 4.5 :lol


----------



## ANCIENT

mserychic said:


> Ok figured it was some weird fluke.. I'm down to 4.5 :lol


don't worry you'll go back up. a few hours ago i went down to 5.6 and now i'm back at 6.9.

apparently i'm hotter than 66% of men in that site. :lol


----------



## holtby43

Looking at the chart I don't get how it averages 8.6?!


----------



## Andre

glas said:


> I wish I was one of those girls that get in the 9s.. how will I get there?


Plastic surgery. I don't recommend it, though.


----------



## eagleheart

I've never even been on such a site. No WAY would I ever put my picture on it.



nothing_to_fear said:


> for people who are down about getting low ratings - you should remember that hotornot has a specific "ideal" image that would only get high marks, which for guys, seems to be built, tan, "perfect" haircut, expensive clothing, etc. that is definitely not what most of the population finds "hot", so i don't think you should call yourself unattractive or ugly just because you got a low mark there.





> i find a lot of guys (i haven't looked at many pictures of females there) that get very high ratings and are considered hot on that site, in my opinion, look really "cocky" and conceited, which i do not find hot..


SO having read that, I can assume "hot" = uke in my opinion.



Rufus said:


> glas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was one of those girls that get in the 9s.. how will I get there?
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic surgery. I don't recommend it, though.
Click to expand...

The amount I would need... too scary :eyes

ETA: wait, who rates mserychic as 4.x? That's it, that site is surely a bastion of foolishness.


----------



## ANCIENT

Toscy said:


> Looking at the chart I don't get how it averages 8.6?!


i would post mine, but it looks to much like a middle finger.


----------



## holtby43

ancient master said:


> i would post mine, but it looks to much like a middle finger.


mine looks a bit like that, it looks like it should average a 6


----------



## millenniumman75

That site is just not what I would call reliable. :no


----------



## Mc Borg

Kelly said:


> I fail to see the appeal of something like that. Why should we care what strangers think about how we look, of all things??
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


I agree wholeheartedly with that Kelly.


----------



## ANCIENT

millenniumman75 said:


> That site is just not what I would call reliable. :no


 :ditto


----------



## Scrub-Zero

hot or not...if we could vote for the site itself, id vote 1.


----------



## ebolarama

-


----------



## ScaredofBeez

Are You HOT or NOT?


----------



## Roberto

I'm thinking something abysmal like 1 or 2, maybe 3. that how far away from societal standard of hot i want to be. i was never one of those guys who found pam anderson attractive so i would like to say that my attractions are my own and not something the TV told me was desirable. people look kind of foreign until i get to know them anyway, which is not very often.


----------



## shyvr6

I would never put my pic on something that is so in the public eye like that. I'm afraid of either getting recognized or getting photoshopped on something unpleasant, lol.


----------



## ardrum

The hot or not rating system is flawed. The number you receive is NOT the average, but a sliding scale that is based on the RELATIVE voting of people who have voted for you.

So for instance, say someone only votes 1-5 for some reason (which they claim happens often). For this person, a 5 is like a 10, a 4 is like an 8, etc.

Still, even with this explanation, there is a MAJOR flaw in the math.

The flaw resides in where it says what "percentage" of people you are "hotter than." That percentage is WAY too high at all times. If you are a guy with a rating of a 3, it will still say you're hotter than a substantial percentage of the site, when in reality, if you look at the scores, it cannot be true.

I noticed this in college when I had a rating of a 6 or so. It said something like how I was apparently higher than 75% of people or some ridiculous amount. In reality though, the scores actually put me in the bottom 20% from randomly checking scores of the next 100 guys (hitting 5 on all).

This phenomenon, automatically hitting a number just to see what others' scores are, skews the results as well. The whole system is a mess.

I think my scores have ranged from upper-5s to mid-8s when a lot of votes are tallied. I really think people emphasize this site a bit too much though.


----------



## ScaredofBeez

I got a 9.6 so haha.. I agree the ratings system is flawed but you still get the little bar graph that shows the actual ratings people gave. It's just for fun anyways.


----------



## holtby43

ardrum said:


> So for instance, say someone only votes 1-5 for some reason (which they claim happens often). For this person, a 5 is like a 10, a 4 is like an 8, etc.


What about for voters who aren't members?

I still agree with you though.


----------



## ardrum

Toscy said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for instance, say someone only votes 1-5 for some reason (which they claim happens often). For this person, a 5 is like a 10, a 4 is like an 8, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> What about for voters who aren't members?
> 
> I still agree with you though.
Click to expand...

I honestly don't know how they handle that situation. Add it to the list of questions regarding their rating system. :lol


----------



## SilentLoner

7.4

Not bad I guess


----------



## Polar

Toscy said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for instance, say someone only votes 1-5 for some reason (which they claim happens often). For this person, a 5 is like a 10, a 4 is like an 8, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> What about for voters who aren't members?
> 
> I still agree with you though.
Click to expand...

They most probably use "cookies" (a unique session ID assigned to your browser, which your browser then provides to the site on every next page visit/vote). Looking at the voting history of your session ID, they can compare your vote with your earlier votes, even if you aren't logged in.


----------

